# How to detach anemona from the LR?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

One of my anemones from the moved to the place when it ca not be give food to. This is not a biggest problem, but besides that I see that LTA is not happy. It looses color and not opens full. How I can detach it from the LR? Can I use power head to set it in motion?
The flow was the first reason that it moved there.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. I have 5 mushrooms, that decided to grow and psplit on a small peice of live rock, and they just refust to move. There is no where near enough space for them all to inhabit it. 

If anyone knows how to get them off the rock so I can move then it would be greatly appreciated.

I am assuming it would be a similar process to moving an anemone?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Anems will find it's "happy spot". One always hopes that it stays where you place it.

Your best bet is to use flow from the PH to guide it to where you want it to go. If it's close to the LTA, you are going to irritate it enough to move as well. It's a PITA process and hopefully the offending anem is on a piece of LR that is easy enough to remove and detach it w/a ball point pen in a separate container.

When it comes to mushrooms, it's extremely difficult to get the straying mushroom off the rock. You basically have to chip the LR underneath it and glue it onto a larger piece of LR.

HTH


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, you cannot tell Anemone where to go. If you want to detach, you can take out the rock with Anemone attached and use a power head to irritate its foot until you can detach using hand safely. 

However, even after you successfully detach it and relocated it to where you want it to stay, it probably won't stay there. I found they do look for spots where they can get decent amount of lighting, while their foot can be hidden away in shade or dark.

By the way, you don't have to feed Anemone unless you want it to grow really fast and multiply like crazy. I haven't fed mine for over a year, and it still grew big and split once.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Anem stay = wife, here's some $$$, spend it on what you "need"

LMFAO!!!


----------

